# Rampage will never have the belt again



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

IMO, MMA has evolved past Rampage. He'll never have that LHW title again. 


> Before any of you Quinton “Rampage” Jackson fanatics out there come bashing this post, hear me out. Let me put it out there and say that I am a true Rampage fan and I have been following him since his Pride days. I find him to be not only an amazing fighter but also one hell of a personality. His wit and humor, along with his caveman strength and KO power, have made him a fighter you cannot easily forget.
> 
> He is popular and he can bang with the best fighters MMA has to offer, there is no doubt about that. However, I am also a follower of the evolving sport and, as an analyst, I must be realistic and go against my fanaticism of Jackson and say that he can’t become a UFC champion again.
> 
> ...


Read this article: 6 Reasons why Rampage will never be a Champ Again


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

And a thread needed to be started on this?
Of course he's not going to have the belt again. You might as well tell us the sky is blue.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

patojag said:


> IMO, MMA has evolved past Rampage. He'll never have that LHW title again.
> 
> Read this article: 6 Reasons why Rampage will never be a Champ Again


I would just say that RASHAD overall, had the better skills and game plan.
Jackon was just very interested in ko'ing Rashad IMO, and RASHAD SMARTLY WAS NOT WILLING TO ENGAGE with RAMPAGE, as he knew it would play to RAMPAGE strengths.
If anyone in the world stands toe to toe with RAMPAGE, he can beat them, but the in and out MACHIDA-ESQUE style Rashad used was the perfect style to use against Rampage and from now on, most fighters will use this against Rampage if he fights again, he has fought the same way ever since I have watched him, and isn't going to change anytime soon.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

MikeHawk said:


> And a thread needed to be started on this?
> Of course he's not going to have the belt again. You might as well tell us the sky is blue.


Apparently, it is not that obvious to some hardcore Rampage fans. Some buy the ring rust crap but as much as I love Rampage, he'll never beat LHW top 3 with his style.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

WTF is everyone talking about? is this some kind of joke? he loses a very close decision in what was basically a wrestling match to the former champion and was so close to ko'ing him, and now everyone thinks hes washed up? seriously people WTF?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow this sport is flaky, a guy loses one fight and his career is over.....Shogun lost to Forrest he was done, Rashad losing to Lyoto and he was done, Machida lost to Shogun and he was done. I swear you'd think you had to be undefeated to ever win anything in this sport by the way people react after a loss. 

BTW. I'm not a Page fan, I just laugh that if a guy loses a fight he's done and a can....


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

This is not only about Rampage losing to Rashad. 

Do you seriously think that Rampage can win against the top light heavyweights based on his past performances, win or lose?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I think Rampage has a very good chance at getting the belt again, for one simple reason Rashad Evens. Rashad's style of jumping in and out of combos for the first 2 rounds is solid but he can't keep that pace up for an entire fight. He might be able to beat Shogun Rua and claim the title but he will have to face Rampage again and with five rounds I like Rampages chances.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

John8204 said:


> I think Rampage has a very good chance at getting the belt again, for one simple reason Rashad Evens. Rashad's style of jumping in and out of combos for the first 2 rounds is solid but he can't keep that pace up for an entire fight. He might be able to beat Shogun Rua and claim the title but he will have to face Rampage again and with five rounds I like Rampages chances.


Hope you're right man. I'm a Page fan but, as of late, he has become predictable and very very beatable.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

I can't believe the things I'm reading. A guy who hasn't fought in over a year and had an outrageous weight cut nearly finished a very active, former champion. Not only that but the loss wasn't even in devastating fashion. The fans of this sport are a joke.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

patojag said:


> This is not only about Rampage losing to Rashad.
> 
> Do you seriously think that Rampage can win against the top light heavyweights based on his past performances, win or lose?


I think Rampage could beat Lyoto given the right game plan and I think he could beat Rashad in a rematch with the righ plan. Rampage can adapt that article makes it seem like Page can't alter his style and work on his footwork like he's stuck the way he is. I don't think he could beat Shogun, but then again I don't think there are many that can beat Shogun the way he's looked as of late, the only chance people seem to have with him is he runs out of gas.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Frankly, I'm shocked Quinton was even able to make weight, much less go three full rounds. 

This past fight is not the issue. Right now, he needs to decide on a career and make peace with that decision.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

LOl at anyone thinking a man who has knockout power in both hands will never be champ. If anyone pays attention most big fights stay standing. If rampage gets back to tranning and dropps everything such as movie he will be champ one day.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> LOl at anyone thinking a man who has knockout power in both hands will never be champ. If anyone pays attention most big fights stay standing. If rampage gets back to tranning and dropps everything such as movie he will be champ one day.


But Rampage have never REALLY changed. That's the problem. Is he capable of adapting a gameplan far outside of the way he fights. 

He rarely set up a shot for takedown. It seems that he is contented in enticing brawl and counter inside the pocket. He is ABSOLUTELY the best in that situation. However, everyone knows that as well and NO ONE will dare enter that Rampage zone except maybe for Thiago Silva -- its his strength too.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

KittenStrangler said:


> I can't believe the things I'm reading. A guy who hasn't fought in over a year and had an outrageous weight cut nearly finished a very active, former champion. Not only that but the loss wasn't even in devastating fashion. The fans of this sport are a joke.


Should'a, would'a, could'a... But, Rampage couldn't cut it. It's his fault he doesn't know how to cut weight, and don't get me wrong, Rampage is good on his feet, *but that's it*. I agree with the OP in that Rampage will *never* be the LWH Champion again. I'm tired of the excuses in Rampage's favor. Rashad fought a smart fight, and won it fair and square.

In fact, I see him dropping out of the top five, even top ten, within the next year or two.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

patojag said:


> But Rampage have never REALLY changed. That's the problem. Is he capable of adapting a gameplan far outside of the way he fights.
> 
> He rarely set up a shot for takedown. It seems that he is contented in enticing brawl and counter inside the pocket. He is ABSOLUTELY the best in that situation. However, everyone knows that as well and NO ONE will dare enter that Rampage zone except maybe for Thiago Silva -- its his strength too.


Rampage is a fighter, last night he had evans beat he just took his foot off the pedal. Pus I don't see anyone keeping rampage on the floor and submitting him. He has never been summited. MMA is a ego game, if u really want a win u gotta KO,Submit or TKo ur opponent. Every fighter has there style I tihkn Rampage knows his style and his weakness and can survive on the ground. Every Champ has either won the title by knockout or has lost by knockout.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Saying he'll never have the belt again may be true, but this article is giving Rampage no credit at all.

Rashad is a speed demon with great wrestling and gameplans, and Rampage is coming off a long layoff and being really heavy before starting to train. In his next fight he'll be a different monster than he was last night.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

UrbanBounca said:


> Should'a, would'a, could'a... But, Rampage couldn't cut it. It's his fault he doesn't know how to cut weight, and don't get me wrong, Rampage is good on his feet, *but that's it*. I agree with the OP in that Rampage will *never* be the LWH Champion again. I'm tired of the excuses in Rampage's favor. Rashad fought a smart fight, and won it fair and square.
> 
> *In fact, I see him dropping out of the top five, even top ten, within the next year or two*.


Well it wouldn't be that big of a deal to see him drop out of the top five, in my eyes he's already 6th. Rua, Machida, Evans and Anderson Silva are allready locked up ahead of him.  But who is going to over take him? 

Jon Jones...likely
Forrest Griffin...doubt it
Little Nog...not after that "win"
Mousasi...not likely 
King Mo...might get a Strikeforce token bump
Luiz Cane...nope
Rich Franklin...would anyone believe it even if it happened

The way the top ten is in the Light Heavyweight Division he's going to need to take atleast two more major loses and someone making a big run like Hamill, Diabate or Bader to take him out of the top ten.


----------



## RoBuc (Apr 1, 2010)

marcthegame said:


> Rampage is a fighter, last night he had evans beat he just took his foot off the pedal. Pus I don't see anyone keeping rampage on the floor and submitting him. He has never been summited. MMA is a ego game, if u really want a win u gotta KO,Submit or TKo ur opponent. Every fighter has there style I tihkn Rampage knows his style and his weakness and can survive on the ground. Every Champ has either won the title by knockout or has lost by knockout.


Saku subbed Rampage in Pride


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

While the article raises some valid points and I agree that Rampage will probably never be champion again, the article is a bit harsh on Rampage. Lets face some facts here, if Rampage landed those shots he wiffed on Rashad when he knocked him out he could have easily won by TKO in the third round. Also if the fight was 5 rounds im not so sure Rashad could have avoided Page's heavy hands for much longer. 
Even still Rampage lost a close decision and is still one of the best LHWs in the world.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

I agree with the article in the OP and it has almost nothing to do with his performance in the Rashad fight. Look at how he looked in the Forrest fight, the Jardine fight, and the Rashad fight (he barely did anything in the Wanderlei fight since it ended so quickly). All of those fights he's been so blatantly obvious to his approach. Even in his striking he's so one dimensional, he doesn't throw good combinations anymore, he doesn't set his punches up, all he does is sit back and wait to throw the uppercut or left hook, thats all he does anymore and everyone knows it. Rashad is too smart of a fighter to get caught with the one big punch becuase he can see it coming from a mile away, everyone can, its the only thing Rampage uses or throws. In hindsight the Wanderlei win may have been a bad thing since getting the quick KO cemented in his mind that that's all he needs to do, sit back and throw the left hook or uppercut and it'll be a KO victory, too bad in 2010 MMA is alot more evolved and these guys arent gonna stand there in front of you like Wand did. He needs to really go back to boxing instead of just punching and looking for the 1 punch KO and use his wrestling to mix things up and keep his opponenst off balance. Rampage has the talent to maybe get the belt again but he's so weak mentally and in his training that unless something drastic happens, I dont think he will ever sniff the belt again and I pray he doesnt fight Anderson.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Has everyone forgotten that Rampage out grappled and out wrestled one of the best in MMA when he beat Henderson? Page has the ability to win another title, it's just a matter of if he has the drive to.

But I do agree that it is a new breed in MMA now and if he wants to stay near the top he needs to switch things up. It's a wrestlers world right now, so work sick TDD or start wrestling or pray that a yellow card system gets worked in soon.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think Rampage is done at all. But, in my mind, there's no way he's getting past Machida or Shogun. I also see Jon Jones being able get a win over page.

Maybe he'll get it if he pulls his head out of his ass and realizes there's more to MMA than the KO


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

It's obvious he's fallen in love with his hands but that doesn't mean he can't go back to utilizing his wrestling/ground and pound more often. He took down prime Liddell in their first fight and brutalized him on the ground. People won't be able to run from him if they're on their backs. He might not get that one shot KO but he still has enough power in those hands to do a good amount of damage from the top. Those body shots he was landing on Liddel were brutal. So were those knees to the face/body of Minowa. Obviously he can't knee people in the face on the ground but knees to the body still hurt like a bitch. 

If he punches hard I'd imagine he kicks hard. Maybe he should start kicking people too just to add that extra element to his game.

I think he should change camps also. Xtreme Couture would be an ideal place for him. Forrest transformed into a pretty good kickboxer training there. It may be a little distracting since it's in Vegas but if he really is a figher like he claims to be, he should focus on training because that's what REAL fighters do whether or not they're in Vegas. This training in England in the middle of nowhere to avoid distractions is a load of crap imo. 

People are just kicking the guy while he's down. It's not like he got dominated in humiliating fashion. He just got controlled in frustrating fashion. Hopefully the loss will motivate him to improve.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> WTF is everyone talking about? is this some kind of joke? he loses a very close decision in what was basically a wrestling match to the former champion and was so close to ko'ing him, and now everyone thinks hes washed up? seriously people WTF?


How is a UD win "Very close?" lil nog's win over britz would qualify as "Very close" but not Rashad's win over Jackson.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

joey__stalin said:


> How is a UD win "Very close?" lil nog's win over britz would qualify as "Very close" but not Rashad's win over Jackson.


Shogun v Machida I was a UD, so just because it's a UD doesn't mean it can't be close......

This one wouldn't even be allowed to be called close if Rampage hadn't dropped him in the third. But it was pretty clearly 2 rounds to Evans before that, so this it wasn't close


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Too bad none of those points hold up at all when you actually look at his performances in the UFC. How is he known for bad cardio? He wrestled Dan Henderson for 5 rounds and didn't gas.(won that decision which he is apparently incapable of doing.) He has dropped everyone atleast once in every UFC fight he has had. Yet somehow every LHW can magically avoid ever being punched by him in a fight.

Here is a list the fighters as quick as Rashad (who was dropped and nearly finished) at LHW.

1.Lyoto
2.No One

Lyoto engages way more than Rashad in the pocket. He isn't going to just stand in it but he is going to enter it repeatedly.

A formula that almost no one can even attempt to replicate is worthless. Especially when that formula result in you getting dropped anyways.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

osmium said:


> Too bad none of those points hold up at all when you actually look at his performances in the UFC. How is he known for bad cardio? He wrestled Dan Henderson for 5 rounds and didn't gas.(won that decision which he is apparently incapable of doing.) He has dropped everyone atleast once in every UFC fight he has had. Yet somehow every LHW can magically avoid ever being punched by him in a fight.
> 
> Here is a list the fighters as quick as Rashad (who was dropped and nearly finished) at LHW.
> 
> ...


I think it's safe to assume that if Machida fights Rampage, he'll take a page out of Rashad's book and bounce in and out faster than Rampage could swing.

He's waaaaaaaaay better at doing that than Rashad is, and Rashad did it all night.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of you guys on here are too controversial in my opinion. I repped the original poster and I'm a huge fan of Rampage but as of late he's relied on his striking (punches) way too much. He's got great wrestling skills, good TDD, strength and very good defensive ground game. 

If he were willing to add to his currently impressive skills the way great champions did (Frank Shamrock, GSP, BJ, Anderson Silva, Randy Couture etc) he would be champ again, and have a good chance of retaining the tile for a while.

Quintin'd downfall is that he relies on what worked for him in the past few years but as we all know as MMA fans is that the sport does evolve. Chuck, Tito, and a handful of other fighters experienced it and Quintin is on the verge of joining them in my humble opinion. I don't think I'm being fickle since I still love Rampage and hope he does well but he needs to move camps and improve on parts of his game he's ignored. 

Neg rep me if you wish but I think the game is close to passing Jackson by unless he becomes a complete MMA fighter instead of relying on caveman KO power.

MagiK11


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

i may actually start taking notes of peoples opinions on this forum and then when they jump ship and claim they were right all along, am going to expose them, so watch out lol.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Spoken812 said:


> I think it's safe to assume that if Machida fights Rampage, he'll take a page out of Rashad's book and bounce in and out faster than Rampage could swing.
> 
> He's waaaaaaaaay better at doing that than Rashad is, and Rashad did it all night.


Yeah he is a lot better at getting in and out which rashad really didn't even do that much against page because it is dangerous as hell to get into the pocket with him for any amount of time. I doubt Machida would change what he does at all against page he hasn't ever really changed how he fights for anyone. Machida could definitely win my money is on a Page KO for the reasons I listed earlier in the week. I think he catches him coming in just like Shogun did.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

gotta love MMA fans...everytime someone loses there is a thread saying that person will never be the champ again.

the same was said about Rashad, Forest, Shogun, Machida and now Rampage..

so who does that leave us with to be champ??


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I honestly think Rampage looked good at the night of the fight. Yeah, he wasn't there grappling wise, maybe, but he held his own, Rashad was struggling to take him down. And most importantly he looked mentally sharp and ready. If he got proper training, he would of done a lot better and IMO won the fight.
Give him proper training and I see him as a top 3 LHW and possibly the champ again.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I don't think it was the training that was the problem, more the ring rust that comes from having over 400 days off. MMA Live showed an interesting table on Rampage's longest lay-offs and fight results, and the only 2 fights where he's had a lay off of over 200 days have resulted in defeat. He had that here, and it was by far his longest break between fights. On the other side of the plate, you've got Rashad who was sharp and had a tune-up against Thiago. If Rampage stays active I think he can come back.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I wonder if this type of thread will pop up when Lesnar loses? or even anderson silva??


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

wait, rampage losses a ud to a fighter with only one loss on his record, which incidentally came from a formally undefeated fighter and suddenly after being a win away from a title shot he will never win it again? forgive me if i roll my eyes.:confused05:




> Before any of you Quinton “Rampage” Jackson fanatics out there come bashing this post, hear me out. Let me put it out there and say that I am a true Rampage fan and I have been following him since his Pride days. I find him to be not only an amazing fighter but also one hell of a personality. His wit and humor, along with his caveman strength and KO power, have made him a fighter you cannot easily forget.
> 
> He is popular and he can bang with the best fighters MMA has to offer, there is no doubt about that. However, I am also a follower of the evolving sport and, as an analyst, I must be realistic and go against my fanaticism of Jackson and say that he can’t become a UFC champion again.
> 
> ...


1. You say too much ko mentality, but that is the mentality of the majority of the lhw div. what would you prefer? page go into a fight looking to outpoint his opponent? Page is one dimensional not because he only has one skill its because he has skills to back up his striking. if he didnt everyone would take him down, they dont because he can stop td and punish for them. Also i assume you base that whole point on this fight vs. rashad.

2.you can say that about every single fighter in the ufc-most of the time you know what they are going to do in a fight, especially after you have as many fights as he has. but id like to know this set blueprint you speak of-page doesn't get hit a lot and protects his chin farily well so he gets taken down by a wrestler and now its the set blueprint? if you say so.......

3. again based on his fight vs. rashad who is fast, faster than i thought he was. he might not be the fastest but in order to hit him you must get close and he did a good job cutting off shad.

4. what are you basing this on? he fought chuck,forest,hendo,silva,jardine,and rashad in the cage and caught every one of them in the cage at some point in the fight.

5. you say he does not know how to win points but claim to have watched his fights since pride. even more recent his fights against hendo and jardine-because if he didnt know how to win on points he would have lost:sarcastic12:.Again you say that based on him being taken down and outpointed by rashad....in fact how can a fighter not know how to win on points when he has 9 wins by ud?

6.my favorite one:thumb02:. hes not known for liking to train. he has proven that he can go 5 rounds multiple times already, i really dont even need to go any further with that. who has out cardio'ed rampage? if your gonna say that, post an example so i dont think your blowing smoke out your a**.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Rampage needs to leave the ******* wolfslair, honeslty, i swear its that place. He needs to start learning and working on his boxing again, instead of just relying on big haymakers. Work his footwork, work his combinations and mix it up with his wrestling.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Rampage needs to leave the ******* wolfslair, honeslty, i swear its that place. He needs to start learning and working on his boxing again, instead of just relying on big haymakers. Work his footwork, work his combinations and mix it up with his wrestling.


unfortunatly the op thinks its all rampage and his love of the ko and his octagon disadvantage:dunno:


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

If Rampage used his wrestling he'd be a threat to everyone, especially when on top and GnP'ing fools. 

His hands are good but he's way too predictable. His footwork isn't good enough to avoid being danced around and smothered by Rashad, and being outstruck by Machida and Shogun.

I still think he's a better fighter than Rashad. If he took the 'athlete' approach and just aimed to pin Rashad against the fence and on the ground, he'd win. He'd probably be able to actually do damage on the ground too, unlike Rashad.

I think Shogun and Machida are better than both Rampage and Rashad, but Rampage still has the tools to be contending for the belt. He needs to be in a better camp, but I think he likes the social side of training with the Brits, his personality bounces off them and probably suits him more than the nicey nicey Greg Jackson type camp where they give each other self portraits and stuff.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Rampage missed 4 crucial punches when Rashad's head was completely still after he got rocked. He was so close to finishing that fight it wasn't funny.

I don't think he can beat Machida or Rua, but he can certainly still mix it up with anyone in the UFC.

His next fight will be very interesting.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

of course he wont be champ again, in 6 months time Bones Jones will be champ and then go on to hold the belt for 3 years before Phil Davis eventualy beats him!:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Not saying Rampage will never be champ again, but the fact is, his game hasn't evolved that much since coming to the UFC.
Against Rashad, he based his entire strategy on KO-in Rashad. Didn't see any strategy, no game plan. For someone who said he wanted to destroy rashad, he surely didn't act like he wanted to do that. I didn't see an agressive Rampage. Maybe Rashad's mind games and trashtalking hit their target harder than everyone imagined?!
I also think, his long absence from the cage played a bigger role than people think. 15 months is just a very long period, even though he said he was in the best shape of his life.
I hope this loss will be like a wake up call for him and he will focus more on fighting than on making movies. He has enough time to make movies after he quits fighting. For now, i want him to focus on the UFC, because the world needs Rampage.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> i may actually start taking notes of peoples opinions on this forum and then when they jump ship and claim they were right all along, am going to expose them, so watch out lol.


I'm noticing a sudden shift in Rashad love. There use to be like.. 5 of us. Now... they're just creepin outta the woodworks.

I'll welcome you guys in though :thumb02:


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm noticing a sudden shift in Rashad love. There use to be like.. 5 of us. Now... they're just creepin outta the woodworks.
> 
> I'll welcome you guys in though :thumb02:


Still not a Rashad fan, but I have to say, that opening punch was nasty. It sounded like I heard the punch live. That's how it sounds when a bare knuckle makes contact with someone's cheeks clean in a street fight, it was pretty sick.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hiro said:


> If Rampage used his wrestling he'd be a threat to everyone, especially when on top and GnP'ing fools.
> 
> His hands are good but he's way too predictable. His footwork isn't good enough to avoid being danced around and smothered by Rashad, and being outstruck by Machida and Shogun.
> 
> ...


lmao. I approve of this post. rampage is a fans fighter, he wants to knock fools out. Rampage imo has the tools to pin guys up against the cage for 90 percent of a fight and get the odd take down and actually land some GNP, but he doesnt.

I honestly just dont see what rashad fans see in the guy. His only redeeming quality is take downs and unfortunatley silly mma fans compare rashad to GSP, when they are in fact worlds apart when it comes to skill. GSP actually has a sick ground game, rashads is poor. Take downs are all rashad has, he cant control any one on the ground and has a medicore stand up game.

Rampage and Bisping should go to america seeing as though their such good friends.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think that Rampage has the tools to be a modern MMA fighter (Wrestling background, good hands and TDD).

I think he should go to another training camp though...


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Agreed, Rashad is no GSP in terms of wrestling.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> Agreed, Rashad is no GSP in terms of wrestling.


in terms of _anything_...


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Rampage will get a title shot within his next 3 fights. He wont lose again. Rampage is not past it, MMA wouldn't grow THAT much since his last fight I mean come on. Rampage didn't lose his fight against Rashad Evans, he lost a wrestling match.Rashad didn't come in to fight, hell his punch that first punch didn't even phase Rampage, he slipped(i've rewatched it). When Rampage dropped Rashad he landed 3 unanswered shots to Rashad(i think he was ko'ed much like Koscheck against Paulo Thiago, or in the least he was very rocked).Rampage is a great fighter, he would have beaten Rashad if Rashad didn't want to make this into a stupid wrestling match but we can talk ifs all day. 

Rampage will be better than ever for his next fight and I have no doubt that he'll get his title back in 2011 against Shogun even. If Shogun loses his belt(not to Rashad though he'll beat him) then I can see Shogun vs Rampage which would be great!


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't see it either. It isn't like Jackson doesn't have a set of tools to put him near the top of the heap, its just that he has lost the mentality, or maybe its just his training camp. 

I don't think the point is Quinton isn't going to win another top tier fight, but with the level of competition as it is, there isn't a foreseable way for Jackson to put together a string of victories that leads him to belt, much less holding it.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Sousa said:


> Rampage will get a title shot within his next 3 fights. He wont lose again. Rampage is not past it, MMA wouldn't grow THAT much since his last fight I mean come on. Rampage didn't lose his fight against Rashad Evans, he lost a wrestling match.Rashad didn't come in to fight, hell his punch that first punch didn't even phase Rampage, he slipped(i've rewatched it). When Rampage dropped Rashad he landed 3 unanswered shots to Rashad(i think he was ko'ed much like Koscheck against Paulo Thiago, or in the least he was very rocked).Rampage is a great fighter, he would have beaten Rashad if Rashad didn't want to make this into a stupid wrestling match but we can talk ifs all day.
> 
> Rampage will be better than ever for his next fight and I have no doubt that he'll get his title back in 2011 against Shogun even. If Shogun loses his belt(not to Rashad though he'll beat him) then I can see Shogun vs Rampage which would be great!


LOL...after Rashad got rocked and got back up, he was still hurt and that's when Rampage went in for the kill...oh wait :sarcastic12:


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

KittenStrangler said:


> I can't believe the things I'm reading. A guy who hasn't fought in over a year and had an outrageous weight cut nearly finished a very active, former champion. Not only that but the loss wasn't even in devastating fashion. The fans of this sport are a joke.


well said:thumb02:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

There's valid points in the post. What it boils down to is the fighter himself; discipline. I've always said at this point in time you need a stellar camp and team to train with. Watching the countdown I knew Rashad was going to be in the shape of his life and sparring with CARWIN; mentally and physically you know he was prepared. What team has a plethora of A grade fighters like the Greg Jackson camp. 

Rampage never had a game plan in any of his fights. He was fighting on raw instincts and talent. That's why he rarely wins a round. When he wins it's by KO (sheer overwhelming power) other than the Hendo fight. 

For the Rashad fight he had a striking coach rather than a wrestling/BJJ coach. Is it any wonder that the Wolfslair stable of fighters have shoddy records, mediocre at best. Not to be dissing them, but the level of coaching staff isn't on par. Rampage hired a different Muay Thai coach from the Wolfslair. 

Examples of fighters who had/have potential, but lack a strong training camp.

1.) Mirco Crocop
2.) Gabriel Gonzaga
3.) Diego Sanchez
4.) Rampage
5.) Kongo (no wrestling at the Wolfslair) 
- otherwise he could have beaten Cain Velasquez and changed the whole dynamic of things

A good example of fighters who have winning records or shown vast improvements by joining an elite camp.
- Mark Munoz at Blackhouse
- Jon Jones at Greg Jackson's
- Shane Carwin at Greg Jackson's
*honourable mention* Kimbo Slice at ATT

Talent, physical attributes, and skill sets was important in the past. Now it's the team/training partners and eventually it'll advance to other realms.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

He wins vs Machida, vs Nog/Forrest and he's back up for the championship belt. Also he is kinda a celebrity of mma so this makes this progress very easy.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

suniis said:


> LOL...after Rashad got rocked and got back up, he was still hurt and that's when Rampage went in for the kill...oh wait :sarcastic12:


Lemme guess Rampage was rocked but not Rashad right?and Rashad FOUGHT in that fight too huh? Wasn't a wrestling match? Look at how Rashad "went for the kill" he laid on Rampage when you thought he was rocked pft


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I have no idea what you said, but let me quote you again:



Sousa said:


> Rampage is a great fighter, he would have beaten Rashad if Rashad didn't want to make this into a stupid wrestling match but we can talk ifs all day.


All I'm saying is that Rampage did get Rashad rocked, and after they got back up, he could have put pressure on Rashad and finish him...but he just stood there and gave Rashad time to recover...

I love how everyone blames Rashad for a so called "un-exciting fight" but nobody blames Rampage for just standing there and not trying to finish him when he had the chance...


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Sousa said:


> Lemme guess Rampage was rocked but not Rashad right?and Rashad FOUGHT in that fight too huh? Wasn't a wrestling match? Look at how Rashad "went for the kill" he laid on Rampage when you thought he was rocked pft


Rashad out struck Rampage. Besides.... complaining about a wrestler using his wrestling is just silly.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spoken812 said:


> I'm noticing a sudden shift in Rashad love. There use to be like.. 5 of us. Now... they're just creepin outta the woodworks.
> 
> I'll welcome you guys in though :thumb02:


Now you know how Shogun fans feel........I almost wish Lyoto has beat him.....almost.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Now you know how Shogun fans feel........I almost wish Lyoto has beat him.....almost.


If you know me if I've been a Shogun fan as long as I've been a Rashad fan. My list barely ever changes.

I didn't want to call anybody out, but I could have bumped so many threads with people who jumped ship and climbed on the shogun bandwagon.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Rashad out struck Rampage. Besides.... complaining about a wrestler using his wrestling is just silly.


I ahve been a rashad fan forever. Though I admit I respect Shogun more after destroying Machida. I had Machida winning the rematch. Now I respect Rua a lot more and consider him at the top right with Rashad. Can not wait for this fight.

Back on topic I don't think Rampage will get the belt back not because of he is a terrible fighter but because of the fighters that are coming up now. I think Rua, Rashad, Machida, Jones, Bader, Anderson(if he ever fights this weight again) and... well that is all I can think of right now, are above him. Just my opinion though.

He can still have good fights against Nog, Forrest, Silva, Liddel, Franklin, and numerous others, but I think he is going to become a dangerous gate keeper.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I will hate the Shogun vs Rashad match. Not that it wouldnt be entertaining, but I hate to see fights where I like both guys, always happy for one and sad for the other one. :S


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Rusko said:


> I will hate the Shogun vs Rashad match. Not that it wouldnt be entertaining, but I hate to see fights where I like both guys, always happy for one and sad for the other one. :S


Ha ha! sorry man. I am more a Rashad fan so that fight is easy for me to cheer.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I find it amazing how people forget so quickly. A lackluster performance after a long layoff and suddenly Rampage is not a top 5 LHW. This is the same guy that outwrested Hendo and knocked Liddell out cold twice. It's not like he is past his prime either, the guy is 31, he has some great years still ahead of him. Sure, there are some things that needs to be worked on, but Rampage is still a top fighter.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> There's valid points in the post. What it boils down to is the fighter himself; discipline. I've always said at this point in time you need a stellar camp and team to train with. Watching the countdown I knew Rashad was going to be in the shape of his life and sparring with CARWIN; mentally and physically you know he was prepared. What team has a plethora of A grade fighters like the Greg Jackson camp.
> 
> Rampage never had a game plan in any of his fights. He was fighting on raw instincts and talent. That's why he rarely wins a round. When he wins it's by KO (sheer overwhelming power) other than the Hendo fight.
> 
> ...


Very well said and astute observation!


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Jackson needs a training camp that will not put up with his bullshit... but then again, Ramapage will not stay long wit that camp.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

luckbox said:


> I find it amazing how people forget so quickly. A lackluster performance after a long layoff and suddenly Rampage is not a top 5 LHW. This is the same guy that outwrested Hendo and knocked Liddell out cold twice. It's not like he is past his prime either, the guy is 31, he has some great years still ahead of him. Sure, there are some things that needs to be worked on, but Rampage is still a top fighter.


Just watched the fight again and man, you hit the nail on the head. I think most of the OP's post is ludicrous tbh. The legend also made a good post on the matter. 

Rashad beats a ring rusted rampage in a lack luster performance and all of a sudden rampage is "done" as an elite fighter? GTFO of here.

Rampage will choose the fighting over the movie biz. He said he regrets doing the A team movie. Just hope he disciplines himself, trains his boxing and mixes up his game. He will be back.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

osmium said:


> Yeah he is a lot better at getting in and out which rashad really didn't even do that much against page because it is dangerous as hell to get into the pocket with him for any amount of time. I doubt Machida would change what he does at all against page he hasn't ever really changed how he fights for anyone. Machida could definitely win my money is on a Page KO for the reasons I listed earlier in the week. I think he catches him coming in just like Shogun did.


Machida style will beat rampage's style 9 out of 10

1 is for the puncher's chance


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

The problem is Rampage hasn't progressed since his fight with Forrest Griffin, he KO'd Wandy, squeaked out a decision against Jardine, then lost a decision to Evans. In each of the fights it's the same Rampage with the same predictable style, except he seems to get a bit less aggressive with each fight. The smart fighters have caught on to that and have exploited the heck out of it; Forrest beat him using a stick & move strategy to outpoint him after kicking out his legs, Jardine made it a pretty close fight by staying out of Rampage's power range for the most part, and Rashad used wrestling and turned it into a technical striking match to do the same. Fighters now know they can do quick in & out strikes to outpoint Rampage while minimizing their chances of being caught by one of his power punches.

It hasn't sunk in on Rampage that others have worked out a game plan for beating him, and that he needs to adapt if he's going to put together a title run. He needs to learn how to use his strengths to exploit his opponents' weaknesses. Let's take the Forrest fight for example, Forrest has little punching power and there no way in hell he can KO or even wobble Rampage with his punches. Rampage should've given Griffin's punches the respect they deserve (which is to say none) and just walked right in to blast the crap out of him with his own power punches. Instead he got sucked into a technical striking match and there's no way he's going to win that.

In the Rashad fight he should've known that Evans loses his big power punch every time he drops into the southpaw stance. When he's in that stance he can't hurt Rampage, and he's not shooting for a takedown when he's in some funky stance with his arms flapping around in front of him. When Rashad is in that stance it's an easy opportunity for Rampage to move in and blast him to bits with power punches. Rampage never figured this out so he didn't get the chance to capitalize on it, someone in his camp needs to start watching tape and coming up with plans.

Now, contrast this with say, Shogun. He, or someone in his camp knew that he had to tighten up his wild loopy punches and keep his hands up more if he didn't want get hit all night by Liddell. And taking out Chuck's legs would also help in slowing him down and taking away his power. And that's exactly what happened which is why Shogun won. 

Against Machida, they figured out that his karate stance leaves him vulnerable to leg kicks, and if his legs were taken out it would slow him down and mess up his in & out style of counter-striking. Oh, and keeping the hands up at all time is definitely a must to keep Machida's counters from getting in clean. And it was a highly effective strategy since he gave Machida everything he could handle in the 1st fight. Since it didn't quite work, they took all the good points and added more aggressiveness to put the pressure on Machida and go for the finish, and we all know how that worked out since Shogun's now the champ.

That's what Rampage has to learn. He has to make adjustments in his style to exploit the weaknesses of other fighters while minimizing his own. He doesn't do that, and until he does he's going to have a hell of a hard time putting together a title run.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

aerius said:


> The problem is Rampage hasn't progressed since his fight with Forrest Griffin, he KO'd Wandy, squeaked out a decision against Jardine, then lost a decision to Evans. In each of the fights it's the same Rampage with the same predictable style, except he seems to get a bit less aggressive with each fight. The smart fighters have caught on to that and have exploited the heck out of it; Forrest beat him using a stick & move strategy to outpoint him after kicking out his legs, Jardine made it a pretty close fight by staying out of Rampage's power range for the most part, and Rashad used wrestling and turned it into a technical striking match to do the same. Fighters now know they can do quick in & out strikes to outpoint Rampage while minimizing their chances of being caught by one of his power punches.
> 
> It hasn't sunk in on Rampage that others have worked out a game plan for beating him, and that he needs to adapt if he's going to put together a title run. He needs to learn how to use his strengths to exploit his opponents' weaknesses. Let's take the Forrest fight for example, Forrest has little punching power and there no way in hell he can KO or even wobble Rampage with his punches. Rampage should've given Griffin's punches the respect they deserve (which is to say none) and just walked right in to blast the crap out of him with his own power punches. Instead he got sucked into a technical striking match and there's no way he's going to win that.
> 
> ...


You really know your stuff! Nice post!

I'd let you coach me anytime! LOL


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

What if Rampages gnp was a little more accurate?and Rashad's head moved a diff way ?Would Rampage hold the belt then?
Things could have very easily gone the other way,so lets stop making threads saying the Loser is done every time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> What if Rampages gnp was a little more accurate?and Rashad's head moved a diff way ?Would Rampage hold the belt then?
> Things could have very easily gone the other way,so lets stop making threads saying the Loser is done every time.


I second this....


----------



## Icculus (Oct 4, 2009)

I agree with all the points raised in the article, including his slim chances of regaining UFC gold, but I see him staying in the UFC title picture for the remainder of his career if he can come up with (and stick to) a better gameplan than simply sprawl and brawl.

He has so much talent that with the right coaching (cough...greg jackson) he could be mixing up his boxing with TDs and ground and pound, and focus on his clinch work to where he can stalk faster strikers to the cage and beat them up in the clinch with his freak strength and nasty short punches and knees. 

So yeah, he's got to evolve with the sport to have more than a punchers chance at the title.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't get me wrong. I am not saying that Rampage is washed out. He has still plenty of fight in him. I even consider him one of the strongest LHW today. He has freakish strength -- wrestling wise and KO power.

He just lack the speed, strategy, and discipline to get a win against the top LHW fighters. 

New breed of fighters are evolving and successful ones are mixing it up and have considerable amount of speed. Speed is really key -- to catch opponents and to evade.

My man Rampage is beginning to look like a hulking beast, too slow to catch speedy humans. I just hope he improves and get this out of his system.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> What if Rampages gnp was a little more accurate?and Rashad's head moved a diff way ?Would Rampage hold the belt then?


Hmm no...

He still would have to go through Shogun...


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think part of Rampage's problem lies in what's between his ears. Intelligence, or at least fight smarts, is the most underrated tool in MMA. The ability to set up good gameplans, to figure out new problems as they present themselves in the ring, etc. Rampage just doesn't have that. He just comes in to bang and if that doesnt' work he's out of ideas.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

Calibretto9 said:


> I think part of Rampage's problem lies in what's between his ears. Intelligence, or at least fight smarts, is the most underrated tool in MMA. The ability to set up good gameplans, to figure out new problems as they present themselves in the ring, etc. Rampage just doesn't have that. He just comes in to bang and if that doesnt' work he's out of ideas.


I think the problem is not just Rampage it's his camp that's one sided too, all they work on it seems it running and boxing.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

xRoxaz said:


> I think the problem is not just Rampage it's his camp that's one sided too, all they work on it seems it running and boxing.


While I agree that Rampage's camps are often a problem, I don't know that we can say that all they did was running and boxing. That's all they showed on TV. I'm sure there was more they weren't showing.

But like I said, I do agree that he has poor camps. I'd like to see him come back to the states and get involved in some camps that will really expand his game. Teach him how to check leg kicks, send him in with better gameplans - Just help him evolve.

He's getting left behind and as the sport progresses, it's the guys with more tools in their toolset that are going to continue to win.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

suniis said:


> Hmm no...
> 
> He still would have to go through Shogun...


that obviously wasn't my point


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> that obviously wasn't my point


I know what your point was...
And my point was that even if he had beat Rashad he would have gotten tooled by Shogun IMO...


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

suniis said:


> I know what your point was...
> And my point was that even if he had beat Rashad he would have gotten tooled by Shogun IMO...


That's not opinion, it's fact.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

suniis said:


> I know what your point was...
> And my point was that even if he had beat Rashad he would have gotten tooled by Shogun IMO...


So you'r saying if Rampage beat Rashad and got his supposable ring rust off he has no chance of catching Shogun? interesting


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> So you'r saying if Rampage beat Rashad and got his supposable ring rust off he has no chance of catching Shogun? interesting


Chance at catching Shogun? like a puncher's chance?
Of course Rampage will always have a puncher's chance LOL...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

suniis said:


> Chance at catching Shogun? like a puncher's chance?
> Of course Rampage will always have a puncher's chance LOL...


One example bro, trying to explain to you that Shogun is a gonna have a tough time with Rampage its not going be a walk in the park.If Shogun goes for the same strategy with Rampage as he did with Machida i can see Rampage holding the belt,if he pick's up his old Soccer Kicks strategy its a win but a boring one.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> One example bro, trying to explain to you that Shogun is a gonna have a tough time with Rampage its not going be a walk in the park.If Shogun goes for the same strategy with Rampage as he did with Machida i can see Rampage holding the belt,if he pick's up his old Soccer Kicks strategy its a win but a boring one.


I don't expect Shogun to go fight Rampage with the same game plan he had against Machida...
And a boring win is a win nonetheless...


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

suniis said:


> I don't expect Shogun to go fight Rampage with the same game plan he had against Machida...
> And a boring win is a win nonetheless...


So winning with soccer kicks isn't exactly tooling someone,Shogun and Forrest should start a club on how to beat Rampage and let Wanderlei join.


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> So winning with soccer kicks isn't exactly tooling someone,Shogun and Forrest should start a club on how to beat Rampage and let Wanderlei join.


ok fine...having your legs kicked all night is not being tooled...
:sarcastic12:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> WTF is everyone talking about? is this some kind of joke? he loses a very close decision in what was basically a wrestling match to the former champion and was so close to ko'ing him, and now everyone thinks hes washed up? seriously people WTF?


Griffin did the same thing to him, so would Machida and Shogun would, too. He'll be a challenge for agressive fighters (Lil Nog, Cane, Bones) but for the speedy dudes with good wrestling/grappling he doesn't stand a chance. I think that point was made more than evident against Rashad.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I think it is just his offensive striking with fast opponents is not that great. I mean he has a huge highlight video of knocking out opponents but all of them were with people that stayed right in the pocket and traded with him. For opponents like Machida, Shogun, Rashad, and Bones he just does not have better odds IMO. If he went to blackhouse or some place that tought him how to offensively strike or greg jackson who will teach him how to use his wrestling offensively I would have a lot more faith in him. But right now he only has a punchers chance against the top of the LHW division IMO.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Mar 8, 2010)

Quite honestly, I don't think Rampage's heart is in fighting anymore, but at the same time I think that he has become pretty predictable. Rampage has some great skills in his striking and his defensive wrestling, but his gameplan is all too simple. He wants to stand in the pocket and trade, and that's all he aims to do. Jardine, who can't stick to a gameplan and has a glass jaw, was beating Rampage until he decided to stand in the pocket with him and take a hard right in the final 10 seconds of the last round. If Rampage wants to get back into contendership, he really needs to dedicate himself to it first, then he needs to use more weapons aside from trying to stand and trade in the pocket.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

I figure the title will be held by 1 of 3 men, Rashad, Shogun, or Machida.

I don't see him ever beating any of them... so maybe it is safe to say he'll never have the belt again. Doesn't mean his career isn't one of the best out there in MMA. The dude is still and will forever be a legend.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> I figure the title will be held by 1 of 3 men, Rashad, Shogun, or Machida.
> 
> I don't see him ever beating any of them... so maybe it is safe to say he'll never have the belt again. Doesn't mean his career isn't one of the best out there in MMA. The dude is still and will forever be a legend.


I'd have to disagree with Rampage "never" beating Rashad. I do think Shogun or Machida is out of Rampage's current reach, but fights that are determined by decisions, let alone a relatively close decision, don't seem like one of those, the coffin has been shut deals, imho.

Examples:
BJ Penn/Joe Stevenson, coffin was shut.
BJ Penn/Floria, shut.
Aldo/Faber, shut.
A. Silva/Franklin, Griffin, Irvin, shut, shut, shut.

I don't think Rashad beat Rampage in any types of those manners to say Rashad beats Rampage 10/10 times when the fight went to a close decision, depending on who you ask.

That said, Rampage has 5 contracted fights left, but I'm not all that confident he'll live that out. Depending on how he does, I get the feeling he'll quit again.


----------



## YOUgotTKO (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow is this thread really serious someone needs to close it because it smells like a Rashad Bandwagon thread!:fight02:


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

VolcomX311 said:


> I'd have to disagree with Rampage "never" beating Rashad. I do think Shogun or Machida is out of Rampage's current reach, but fights that are determined by decisions, let alone a relatively close decision, don't seem like one of those, the coffin has been shut deals, imho.
> 
> Examples:
> BJ Penn/Joe Stevenson, coffin was shut.
> ...


Unless Rampage seriously changes up his fighting style to use his wrestling (Which is really good!!!) he won't beat Rashad in a rematch. And that fight wasn't close at all, Rampage almost knocked him out, but it's not like it was a close decision.



YOUgotTKO said:


> Wow is this thread really serious someone needs to close it because it smells like a Rashad Bandwagon thread!:fight02:


Can Rashad not have fans?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

YOUgotTKO said:


> Wow is this thread really serious someone needs to close it because it smells like a Rashad Bandwagon thread!:fight02:


Welcome to the internet.....there are a million threads out there with BANDWAGON in the title and they are open. I don't understand what this is....I'm not even a rashad fan, but that post was some serious trolling.

BTW Spoken, I would like to add how much I love that everyone hated Rashad and said he was getting KTFO before this fight, he wins and people trash his win or leap on the bandwagon. Don't you love this sport?


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Long story short, I think Jackson will never get the belt again and even if he somehow gets a tile shot, he will lose to the champion. His fights with Jardine, Griffin and Evans don't let me think otherwise.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Welcome to the internet.....there are a million threads out there with BANDWAGON in the title and they are open. I don't understand what this is....I'm not even a rashad fan, but that post was some serious trolling.
> 
> BTW Spoken, I would like to add how much I love that everyone hated Rashad and said he was getting KTFO before this fight, he wins and people trash his win or leap on the bandwagon. *Don't you love this sport?*


It's the best.... AROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUND!!!

I've seen it many a times, bandwagon hoppers and whatnot. At least there are still a few fans out there like you. Even if we don't agree on something, your still one of my fav posters on here. Appreciate you.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> he wins and people trash his win or leap on the bandwagon. Don't you love this sport?


That's not exclusive to Rashad, that happens after every major fight. It's the natural course of action when you have fans on both sides. People will defend their fighter or jump ship to the winner.

I thought the Rua/Lyoto fight caused a greater ruckus as far as ship jumping and the BJ/Edgar was a worse case of hating on the winner then this. Hell, Brock is the king of getting hated on as the winner and he probably holds the most bandwagon fans after a few wins in conjunction, so nothing new here.

Personally, I give full credit to Rashad, but I still don't like him. Nonetheless, more power to him for coming out on top after all that drama. I don't see him beating Shogun, but only time will tell.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

VolcomX311 said:


> That's not exclusive to Rashad, that happens after every major fight. It's the natural course of action when you have fans on both sides. People will defend their fighter or jump ship to the winner.
> 
> I thought the Rua/Lyoto fight caused a greater ruckus as far as ship jumping and the BJ/Edgar was a worse case of hating on the winner then this. Hell, Brock is the king of getting hated on as the winner and he probably holds the most bandwagon fans after a few wins in conjunction, so nothing new here.
> 
> Personally, I give full credit to Rashad, but I still don't like him. Nonetheless, more power to him for coming out on top after all that drama. I don't see him beating Shogun, but only time will tell.


That was kind of the main point of saying "don't you love this sport" That it happens after every big fight.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

YOUgotTKO said:


> Wow is this thread really serious someone needs to close it because it smells like a Rashad Bandwagon thread!:fight02:


As the OP, I'd like to stress that I am no fan of Rashad's. I am actually a Rampage fan but I am just stating my opinions based on his UFC fights.

I could be wrong -- and I'd love to be wrong about this -- I just want to create a discussion and find out if other fight fans are also seeing what I am seeing.


----------



## patojag (Jun 20, 2009)

WhiteWolf said:


> Quite honestly, I don't think Rampage's heart is in fighting anymore, but at the same time I think that he has become pretty predictable. Rampage has some great skills in his striking and his defensive wrestling, but his gameplan is all too simple. He wants to stand in the pocket and trade, and that's all he aims to do. Jardine, who can't stick to a gameplan and has a glass jaw, was beating Rampage until he decided to stand in the pocket with him and take a hard right in the final 10 seconds of the last round. If Rampage wants to get back into contendership, he really needs to dedicate himself to it first, then he needs to use more weapons aside from trying to stand and trade in the pocket.


I can really see your point. He may have said things like he regrets doing the A-Team movie.... but I seriously doubt it. The glitz and glamour of hollywood is too bright for Rampage to resist. If he can see that the financial rewards in showbiz are better, he'll easily take the plunge and leave fighting.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> That was kind of the main point of saying "don't you love this sport" That it happens after every big fight.


Gotcha :thumbsup:


----------

